# What was your favorate subject in school?



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

I assume social studies includes history? If so, history.


----------



## trailblazer (Aug 16, 2012)

Mathematics. God, it's orgasmic.


----------



## benoticed (Nov 14, 2012)

Glad to see NF English is high. I thought i was the only one. I also liked history and art.


----------



## Soldier of fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

Ancient Greek and Modern Greek Literature (Greek educational system )


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

Social studies (history, sociology, antropology, religion, geography, politics etc).


----------



## craterchest (Apr 9, 2013)

Literature, Art(and Art History), and World Religions.


----------



## JackCoates (Mar 1, 2013)

Social Sciences. (History, psychology, sociology, criminology etc.)


----------



## Archetype (Mar 17, 2011)

No programming? It should be taught as early as possible


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

Any science course except Chemistry

I also LOVED Economics ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

creative writing and spanish


----------



## BelovedDay (Feb 7, 2013)

Science, because I can understand it's application on almost anything.


----------



## indieandsoul (May 11, 2011)

English, then Music, then History.


----------



## Archetype (Mar 17, 2011)

Seriously, is there no one other than me who think programming should be taught in middleschool-highschool


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

If I had enjoyed high school at all, it probably would have been English there. However, I enjoyed nothing there. I did not want to be there at all at the time. Grade 11 English was probably the closest I came to really enjoying myself in class, particularly because we studied what ended up becoming one of my favourite books, "Fahrenheit 451" by Ray Bradbury.

In terms of university however, I'd have to go with philosophy. One of the philosophy/humanities professors at my school is absolutely awesome, which is part of the reason why. Enjoyed English in my first year for the most part but I've disliked it and haven't done well in it since.


----------



## Vines (Sep 27, 2011)

Science. and Math is not bad either,though i struggle with it greatly when it's unapplied to anything.



Archetype said:


> Seriously, is there no one other than me who think programming should be taught in middleschool-highschool


oh no i agree, certainly. it really ought to be and it's a shame it often isn't an option..


----------



## LuckyStar (Apr 28, 2013)

I love math


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

My favorite time period in school was that moment after the 3:00 bell.


----------



## sisnerozt (Mar 11, 2013)

tetherball and English...lol


----------



## nordic28 (Dec 20, 2011)

Science, especially biology, but i like art too (painting)


----------



## magentaalchemist13 (Mar 14, 2013)

Modern history


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

None of the above, but if I have to pick one... Social Studies. There were more group activities. Why must we work alone in class? I never had to work alone in the work place. I've always had jobs where I was either with clients or collaborating with coworkers. Working alone? Yuck! I tend to goof off when I spend too much time working alone.


----------



## Jerzy Urban (Apr 6, 2013)

Its funny how some of the fake NTs vote for scientist to show their true NTness haha.

English was cool although i didnt like the school subjects so far. I always found it funny and amazing how you can fuck around with people with the use of Irony/Sarcasm etc


----------



## like hella days (May 15, 2013)

I think it was called government

For me

it was known as argue with another INFJ 3 hours/week. the other hous included factual note taking.

for some reason i understand completely. no one was bored when Mr. XXXX and I were discussing anything. during class. most of the time. he was a good guy. but became exhausted of teaching quickly. 

bleh


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

In retrospect it would be music, but I was slotted into orchestra instead of band. And my school didn't have jazz band as extra-curriculum...or my fav subject would definitely be music.


----------



## TheWildOne (Feb 22, 2011)

English! But then, I went to school in a Spanish-speaking country, so English was a foreign language class. =)

ENFPs: Always ready to mess with the statistics. :wink:


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

My favorite classes have always been band and English, but I also love social studies.


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

Latin. I don't even remember my other classes.


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

I liked history and social studies. But I probably would have like English the most if I'd had better teachers or had taken more advanced classes (like I did for history). I was really under-challenged and unmotivated. English came so naturally to me that I never did any of the work. Not trying to justify my under-achievment– just what I think. I always hated math but all of my math teachers were 'Why is it done that way? Because that's just how you do it' Teachers who assigned lots of rote work. I've never been very interested in the natural sciences– except physics, but I never had a physics course in high school.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Science and art.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

NF - English... especially creative writing. roud:


----------



## Light_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

INTJ ...
Science in general, Biology in particular (that I studied at University too).


----------



## Arjan (Jul 31, 2013)

Same here (biology at university). Only difference is a letter in our profiles. I'm INTP (which explains why I never graduated. I procastrinated way past any deadline for a few final subjects I particularly disliked)


----------



## God (Apr 11, 2013)

Most probably NT and Science.
Sciences are really the only subject I find to be useful, challenging, and interesting.
Social Studies, to a degree, is also equally as interesting though I find certain aspects of it to be boring beyond belief. The reason I enjoy social studies lies in the complex patterns which repeat throughout history, and they fascinate me without end.


----------



## Neitophen (May 11, 2013)

English and Biology. My least favorite subject is math. I hate math.


----------



## lazydaisy (Jun 20, 2013)

NF and math...I guess. I was thinking back to high school, and I hated science (with the exception of anatomy & physiology), I hated all social studies classes (besides geography), I enjoyed math up until pre cal, and I hated english. I liked the reading part of english, but I hated the writing part.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

NT - Anything but English! I voted for Science in the poll.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Is auto class considered science? My favorite game in auto class was, "Does this belong in the flammables cabinet?"


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

I liked music class the most. (except singing days) Out of those I'd say social studies


----------



## senlar (Jan 8, 2012)

I work in the software industry. I enjoy making software engineering diagrams most of all but being self employed I do all the coding.

Back then, it would have been English. I really like open ended subjects.

Now it would be more science. There's always more gathering of data and new truths being discovered all the time. And there's so many topics and subtopics I would like to do it in. 

I would like to use applied mathematics for a certain subject (say Biology or an area of Physics/Chemistry). I don't really have an interest in abstract mathematics. I like to use mathematics for the purpose of finding out or getting out more information about something.

Back then it was a philosophy class in high school I took. Now it would be science. I've always liked the freedom to explore topics of interest and philosophy and science both allow me to do that.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Why are there so many Ns voting? I thought ~75% of people are supposed to be Ss...


----------

